
Ask HN: Should I reprogram for NV memory - redshirt
Somebody suggested I program my stack for NV using intels dev kit. I found lots of info on pmem.io. Seems all these options make our programs horribly non portable.
======
felix_elixer
Way back in the day you'd have to reprogram for each type of memory/storage
combination you had. Some embedded systems are still that way. It's an EXTREME
pain. NV programming is a fad from Intel to lock people into a particular
tech, just like memkind and the like. Don't do it!

